# I cannot help but feel Oblivion ripped off...



## ADF (Sep 30, 2007)

There is this game where the king, voice by Patrick Stewart, is killed along with his sons in a unexpected attack caused by a unknown foe. The game is a free roaming action RPG; you fight your way through the location of the attack until you reach the safety of civilisation, which then you can choose whether to join guilds and continue the story or explore.

There are four guilds in the game; three being the mage, fighter and thieves guild. As you complete quests for them and increase in rank you can access better facilities and equipment from each guild. You can join one guild, a few, or all of them in order to customise what type of character you are. 

You soon discover that the royal families death was caused by a greater plot, a sacred item that keeps the other realms separate from this one is missing. The result of this is portals to the other realms have started to appear throughout the kingdom, spewing dangerous creatures into the land and putting the kingdom in peril. It is up to you to close shut these dimensional gates by removing the objects sustaining them within each realm, in order to save the land before the kingdoms protectors can no longer keep the demonic hoards and creatures at bay.

Eventually you find the one who caused all this; defeat him to put the item back in its place, stop the invasion from the other realms and save the kingdom.

Sound familiar? Only this is not Oblivion, this is a game released around 8 years ago called Lands of Lore 3. Maybe I am just thinking into it too much, but there definitely seems to be a similarity in the storylines. The funny part is when comparing them, despite Oblivion obviously having superior graphics due to the time difference, I actually prefer LOL 3 over Oblivion.

There is no quest compass or level scaling to baby the player, the voice acting is better, the story is more original and actually has plot twists, each realm is unique and not a copy and paste of each other, I can go on. Even the portals behave more interestingly, instead of just being static objects they actually 'infect' the land by increasingly covering larger amounts of it with its own environment.

The guilds are also more interesting; like Oblivion you can join and progress in all of them if you really want to, but can only choose a perk from one of them which adds a level of choice Oblivion didn't have. 

The perk is a familiar, each guild offers a different one and even if you play through the game exactly the same, picking a different familiar has a significant impact on your experience. When you are all alone in one of the realms, your familiar is your only company. Each one has unique voiced dialogue and a individual personality, giving their own perspective on different events within the game. My personal favourite is the floating ferret the thieves guild offers because of his way of talking and sly personality. The fairy is a annoying jabber mouth, the succubus is full of herself plus thinks you fancy her and the floating golem... well he's the strong and quiet type.

But I'm jabbering on now.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the plot and gameplay is similar to Daggerfall also which was released 11 years ago by Bethesda. Seriously though, you can only play soo many RPGs before you come across similar story lines and features.

PS: Daggerfall was awesome then and still is now. Wish they'd make a MMORPG out of it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 30, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> PS: Daggerfall was awesome then and still is now. Wish they'd make a MMORPG out of it.


You'd never find anyone out of towns and certain dungeons.:wink:


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 30, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know the only beef I had with this game was I spent 2 months looking for some ancient dragons. Eveyone was talking about them and there were caves that had their names on them, but I could never find one... I found babies...


----------



## webkilla (Sep 30, 2007)

oblivion ripped off daggerfall???

lol

bethesda first made daggerfall, then morrowind, the oblivion - of course it looks similar! its all in the same world, continuity (i'm fairly sure of this) and all that...

mind you, never played daggerfall, but i've pwned morrowind to the point of dagoth ur just bending over crying bitch tears when i come stroling by, and oblivion... meh - done that to death too

needs more cowbell


----------



## TheGru (Sep 30, 2007)

Wedkilla, the OP wasn't talking about Oblivion ripping off Daggerfall (which are both made by Bethesda), he was talking about Oblivion ripping Lands of Lore 3 (which the latter was made by a different company.)


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 30, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> oblivion ripped off daggerfall???
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



No, I was trying to point out that Daggerfall came before LOL3 and it had a similar story line and gameplay and was made by Bethesda.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 1, 2007)

So it's a circle of ripping off each other?


----------



## TheGru (Oct 1, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> So it's a circle of ripping off each other?



I'm tempted to say yes.


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 1, 2007)

How many oblivion related threads must there be?


----------



## Kajet (Oct 2, 2007)

Having played Oblivion before Morrowind I find it rather irritating to not know where to go next in a quest, part of it could be the inferior map (not knowing where a major city is before visiting it) and walking everywhere kinda sucks the fun out of playing it, just saying that Oblivion has some improvements over Morrowind (and possibly LOL3 by chronological extension) while the other two games have better things than Oblivion.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 2, 2007)

I liked the lack of Neon Signage in Morrowind. You had to find out where to go, to explore, to adventure.
To get to places quickly you had to know your Transport Options. At most the walking you'll do is to get to a dungeon crawl. You could mark places on the map yourself but I have the GOTY DVD (installs both Exp. packs) so I don't know if it's in Vanilla. 
If you want vague directions, play Gothic 3 (Quest: Go here. You: Where the shit is there?)


----------



## themocaw (Oct 2, 2007)

Baldur's Gate series still had the best plot of any fantasy RPG I've played ever.  I can't think of any other game series that starts you off as a lowly orphan and offers you the chance to becoome a freakin' GOD by the time you're done.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 2, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Having played Oblivion before Morrowind I find it rather irritating to not know where to go next in a quest, part of it could be the inferior map (not knowing where a major city is before visiting it) and walking everywhere kinda sucks the fun out of playing it, just saying that Oblivion has some improvements over Morrowind (and possibly LOL3 by chronological extension) while the other two games have better things than Oblivion.



Wouldn't be no fun if everything were handed to you on a silver platter. That is why it's a RPG. In a real setting you would have to figure out what to do next and you wouldn't have a clue where things are and yes, you would have to walk everywhere. But everyone in Morrowind pretty much tells you what to do next. And it really doesn't take that long to walk places. People you talk to will mark places on your map for you. And your journal records what to do next. You woud probably really bitch about Daggerfall. Think Morrowind, but 100 times bigger.


----------



## ADF (Oct 2, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> [snip]


No offence but I cannot help but feel modern gamers are getting lazier :? 

I frankly despised the babying aspects of Oblivion, so much that I can hardly look at the game these days. I mean what is exploration when the entire map with all the roads and major cities are marked out from the beginning of the game? Plus you have that magical compass that points you in the direction of every item of interest so you don't get to experience a nice surprise when finding them...

Modern role playing games seem to reflect that gamers are getting lazier; they require no were near the effort to play as they did a couple of years ago which removes any sense of achievement, they are all about instant satisfaction which leads to cheap and quick thrills. Maybe that lets some people just focus on the game itself but I personally find it damages immersion and satisfaction from the game.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I assume that any world would have major cities on a map, the magic compass... yeah that could go but, some form of map to let you know where a city is would be nice since I've run into a few places in morrowind where the sign posts don't have the name of a city I'm looking for, and a different signpost somewhere does have it... but what road do I take to get to that signpost?

And a few of the "Hay I'm standing near a road, can you help me find someone?" quests are a little vague, especially one where some guy is confused where the person they're looking for is.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 2, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Well I assume that any world would have major cities on a map, the magic compass... yeah that could go but, some form of map to let you know where a city is would be nice since I've run into a few places in morrowind where the sign posts don't have the name of a city I'm looking for, and a different signpost somewhere does have it... but what road do I take to get to that signpost?
> 
> And a few of the "Hay I'm standing near a road, can you help me find someone?" quests are a little vague, especially one where some guy is confused where the person they're looking for is.



HINT: Talk to other people! Eventually you will find someone who knows where <insert person or city> is.


----------



## Santos (Oct 2, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> PS: Daggerfall was awesome then and still is now. Wish they'd make a MMORPG out of it.



yes it must be named HALT HALT HALT HALT


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 2, 2007)

Santos said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you trying to say it froze on you frequently? Because if you are your computer must not have been fast enough. I never had a problem with Daggerfall, even on the large dungeons when I was on a computer 10 years ago (What's that? Like 100 mhz? 8mb Video RAM?).


----------



## Santos (Oct 2, 2007)

no i am meaning old joke about daggerfall guards 500 of them pop from noplace and chase you with axe for sleeping on a sidewalks and they shout HALT HALT HALT HALT HALT HALT


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 3, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Well I assume that any world would have major cities on a map, the magic compass... yeah that could go but, some form of map to let you know where a city is would be nice since I've run into a few places in morrowind where the sign posts don't have the name of a city I'm looking for, and a different signpost somewhere does have it... but what road do I take to get to that signpost?



Well you've been lugged from a prison you'll been in for your whole life, dumped on a dock, answered some questions and got shoved out the door into some strange land.
Nothing stopped you from downloading a map off the Net.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 3, 2007)

Santos said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if I can dig up that mod I made that replaced the guards with images of Bob Dole.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 3, 2007)

> Well you've been lugged from a prison you'll been in for your whole life, dumped on a dock, answered some questions and got shoved out the door into some strange land.
> Nothing stopped you from downloading a map off the Net.



Yeah, or (god forbid) buying one from a trader, or checking one that's been pasted in someone's building, having a magical map that shows you each and every nook and cranny of an entire country even down to the content's of someone's basement is quite different from a realistic one that shows a general area. (Like one that would show only The gold coast, Colovian highlands, West Weald, ect. in Oblivion)


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 4, 2007)

everyone saying oblivion needed to be an MMO i disagree
the game would have had difficulty putting in an actual story and would lose its storyline value as people raced to become high level


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 5, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> > Well you've been lugged from a prison you'll been in for your whole life, dumped on a dock, answered some questions and got shoved out the door into some strange land.
> > Nothing stopped you from downloading a map off the Net.
> 
> 
> ...


Got Mods?
Seriously, if you had the PC version and an Internet connection you have no excuse.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh... I thought you were talking from a character's point of view... oops


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 5, 2007)

More than likely their has been mods that added purchasable maps from traders and such. I never looked for those, I used the in-game one and a high-detailed printed one when I got totally lost (and to find the stones in Solstheim).


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 13, 2007)

These games sound great, I liked Morrowind, sounds like the other two are cool too. I liked walking, the weapon selections, skills, Morrowind difficulty, hard to find stuff. It made the game a challenge.
But I liked the oblivion combat system. I like being able to lift my shield when I want to. It puts me deeper into the fight then morrowind did. I know It wont happen, but the way morrowind has it's block system, its fracking irritating.
All Morrowind needs is a graphics boost and Oblivion block system, and hands down, would be the best.

Personal opinion ADF, Please don't eat me! <.=.<;


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 13, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> Kajet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gaming's appealing towards a larger audience than it did a few years ago. There are more people who just want to play the game and enjoy it than to be immersed in it, or they're not interested in immersing it and exploring all the stuff. 

Casual gaming is also the new target, as in people who don't want to walk around and accomplish nothing but seeing the world they created because they dont' have the time or have extreme A.D.D. from WarioWare. The reason games try to put less emphasis on leveling up or exploration is because people complain and trash the game when they're forced to run around for experience. 

Some people also need some direction. Not everyone will want to explore the world or wander around looking for what they should do next, the game will get trashed for that. (Or when they do tell you but they don't do a very good job of letting the player know they're supposed to talk to the Dark Elf before he'll wait for you in front of Castle Aaagh) You definitely need it in some games - If you tried to run around the Shadow Hold in Magi Nation, you'd probably throw the game on the floor in frustration. When you're trying to find something and it's either 50 miles away or the game doesn't do a very good job of telling you where it is, it gets bashed.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

Ran, rant, rant.

Just download some plugins such as Ooo :arrow: http://elderscrolls.filefront.com/file/Oscuros_Oblivion_Overhaul;68542

and get your fur on like this:

"I am the Nightblade, born under the sign of The Mage, Blessed by the Nightmother. 
I am a slayer of vampires. 
I am a female Khajiit from the land of Elsweyr. 
Swift is my blade, high is my jump, strong is my bow. 
To pounce on my enemy from above is everything. 
I am behind you, hiding in light, 
Wacthing, waiting..."


----------

